# Problem with "perdition"



## circus78 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi,

I've trouble using perdition as pop3 proxy.
Installation of port is fine, but when I start the program I got:




> # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/perdition start
> Starting perdition.
> dlopen of "/usr/local/lib/libperditiondb_gdbm.so.0" failed





> # file "/usr/local/lib/libperditiondb_gdbm.
> /usr/local/lib/libperditiondb_gdbm.so.0: cannot open `/usr/local/lib/libperditiondb_gdbm.so.0' (No such file or directory)



An interesting thing in man page:




> -M|--map_library FILENAME:
> Library to open that provides functions to look up the server for a
> user.
> (default "/usr/local/lib/libperditiondb_gdbm.so.0")



how can I solve this?
Thankyou!


----------



## circus78 (Aug 5, 2012)

Solved removing comment here  in perdition.conf:




> # M|map_library FILENAME:
> # Library to open that provides functions to look up the server for a user.
> # M /usr/lib/libperditiondb_gdbm.so
> # map_library /usr/lib/libperditiondb_gdbm.so.0
> map_library ""



(last line)
sorry


----------

